

Microsoft I will use torrents (just joking) - FridayWithJohn

I bought Office 2013 which doesn&#x27;t come with a DVD (you need to download it only after signing into your &quot;Microsoft Account&quot;).  Sadly this doesn&#x27;t always work as can been seen here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pastebin.com&#x2F;GFWT1pC0 After a long battle with Mary from Microsoft our chat goes like this:<p>john: I think I will just download this software instead from a torrent site<p>john: at least that way I can get it<p>john: I can then just use that code if it asks for it<p>Mary: Obviously, I cannot comment on that.<p>Mary: Is there anything else I can assist you with today?<p>john: yes<p>Mary: Yes<p>john: Please ask Microsoft to keep DVDs with their products, or provide URLs to download the software<p>john: thanks
======
ScottWhigham
Wow - I guess I missed the news that MSFT is not selling these in DVD format
anymore [1]. I hate that. As a customer, it's a catch 22 of convenience and
inconvenience. The "pro" is that I can download it anywhere, anytime. The
"con" is that there's a lot more work on my part now. Download speeds aside, I
still have to (a) learn (and remember) how to download it, (b) find where it
was downloaded to, and (c) remember to back it up/copy to another location
because my "privilege" to download it only is for one year (typically). Oh
sure, to you and I those are trivial tasks but to our parents and
grandparents, those are far from trivial tasks. I suppose MSFT is saying, "IT
departments are the ones who should be installing this, not regular folk."

[1]
[http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/29/3927866/office-2013-pricin...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/29/3927866/office-2013-pricing-
office-365-subscriptions-available-now)

------
hardwaresofton
oh yeah, isn't that amazing? Absolutely ridiculous what Microsoft is doing
with Office.

You also cannot install 2013 on any other account/computer (yeah, ONE account
per ONE computer) as far as I have heard. I'm sticking to 2010. forever. Next
step might just be Libre/Open Office

